# Walking while tensing you stomach



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Apart from making it harder to breathe and feeling uncomfortable does keeping your stomach tense whilst walking have any advantages? As in giving the abs a little workout

I'm not talking about posing. I mean in an exercise way


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

A guy on holiday other week must of got there and left same day as me, he spent the whole 2 weeks walking around holding his stomach in, bet he was relieved to get to his room on a night and fcuking breathe out :laugh:


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hollow chest exercises help with core strength. Isn't quite the same as tensing ur abs to see a 6 pack. Breathing normal let's u digest ur food better preventing constipation and keeps u awake tensing up all day does the opposite


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> You look hard.


Haha I mean walking to work/ train station that sort of thing. Not bowling about with my top off lol.

A mate suggested it to me says it helped him, made his stomach tighter. So I tried it walking to train station this morning (about 10mins) and as I said it just made it hard to breathe and feels uncomfortable. So wondered if anyone else has tried this or is he just talking bvllocks?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

For fat people thats called tucking their bellies in. Makes them look slim.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> For fat people thats called tucking their bellies in. Makes them look slim.


Tucking/pulling you belly in is nothing like walking whilst tensing it. Try it it does feel like your working the abs


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Apart from making it harder to breathe and feeling uncomfortable does keeping your stomach tense whilst walking have any advantages?


you'll end ****eing your pants


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Tucking/pulling you belly in is nothing like walking whilst tensing it. Try it it does feel like your working the abs


i did it before while jogging on the road ages ago. Burnt my abs up a little but not as bad as when i did sit ups before hand.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Your mate is just chatting sh!t


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Your mate is just chatting sh!t


He has good abs and never used to. I'm not saying it's from doing this as he trains his abs twice a week but he said it helps and after trying it for 10mins this morning it felt like it must have some effect


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I do it all the time. I don't train abbs really so see it as constant core training.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I do it all the time. I don't train abbs really so see it as constant core training.


I'm on my feet all day and do a lot of walking, but was thinking even if I did the walk to and from the station, that about 20-25mins of a contracted core. It must help a bit thinking about it surely


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

do that when you are walking pass someone or walking pass a mirror...

rest of the time...relax......let the gut out......

it is called high intensity intermittent training....lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Theseus said:


> do that when you are walking pass someone or walking pass a mirror...
> 
> rest of the time...relax......let the gut out......
> 
> it is called high intensity intermittent training....lol


Dont talk to me like I'm an idiot. How the fvck would you know if I walked passed you with a contracted core I wouldn't be walking any different and I'm not one of these cvnts that bowl about with my top off or go out in a vest and never will be!!!

hit training trainers tell you to contract your core whilst doing it.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Will help give you more TVA control if you do it properly..


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Dont talk to me like I'm an idiot. How the fvck would you know if I walked passed you with a contracted core I wouldn't be walking any different and I'm not one of these cvnts that bowl about with my top off or go out in a vest and never will be!!!
> 
> hit training trainers tell you to contract your core whilst doing it.


it was meant to be a joke...sorry bro...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Dont talk to me like I'm an idiot. How the fvck would you know if I walked passed you with a contracted core I wouldn't be walking any different and I'm not one of these cvnts that bowl about with my top off or go out in a vest and never will be!!!
> 
> hit training trainers tell you to contract your core whilst doing it.


YOU TELL HIM MATE DONT TAKE NO SHIIT

GO ROUND HIS HOUSE FUUCKIN STAB THE CVNT

AAAAVVVVV IIMMMMM!!!!

.......you on the tren?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Theseus said:


> it was meant to be a joke...sorry bro...


No need to apologise mate think that was me being a cock, having a bad day. And there's a lot of patronising idiots on here that have no real knowledge so just use sarcastic comments.

It always seems to be people with a low count as well


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

mrwright said:


> YOU TELL HIM MATE DONT TAKE NO SHIIT
> 
> GO ROUND HIS HOUSE FUUCKIN STAB THE CVNT
> 
> ...


Ain't you that wolly that put a stone on in under a month and thought his test wasn't working?

Answer to your question is no. No tren


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Apart from making it harder to breathe and feeling uncomfortable does keeping your stomach tense whilst walking have any advantages?


Tried it once, felt like a **** - didn't do it again!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Apart from making it harder to breathe and feeling uncomfortable does keeping your stomach tense whilst walking have any advantages?


I do it all the time mate, makes me feel more confident and generally sexier


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> I do it all the time mate, makes me feel more confident and generally sexier


Lol. I'm talking about exercise not posing for the ladies


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Will help give you more TVA control if you do it properly..


So this will help tighten stomach?

I'm gonna try it for a couple of weeks and see if it makes a difference. I'm not far from seeing my abs now just a little bit more fat to lose. I'm hoping to have a visible pack in the next 8 weeks so will try it.

I know it's gonna be nothing drastic but every little bit helps and I'm walking anyway so might as well


----------

